# Rawr and Hi



## xackery (Apr 17, 2009)

Howdy.
I just registered, from Las Vegas, I'm an absolute computer nerd in nearly every respect of it, and uhh. interested in the personality type overview! I found this forum by clicking through what my mother is, an ENFJ, and figured to see what kind of people share her personality type! Apparantly, though, this forum is for all types of personalities, so, I'm going to enjoy learning more people via this labeling system. 

Let's see. Looking forward to meeting you all!
I'll try to hold off my strong opinionated stuff and keep myself pleasant for all of you. ^_^


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey - welcome


----------



## xackery (Apr 17, 2009)

How goes it? Killer avatar. It's almost an optical illusion with how it's done.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

xackery said:


> How goes it? Killer avatar. It's almost an optical illusion with how it's done.


Thanks.

Optical illusions are fun.

http://personalitycafe.com/general-chat/1305-perception.html

Check it :tongue:


----------



## Leanna (Mar 8, 2009)

Welcome to PersonalityCafe! :laughing:


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Hello, fellow computer geek. Enjoy!


----------



## Gengbanghis Khan (Mar 7, 2009)

hmm..I know a female ENFJ in Las Vegas with a computer nerd son. Wonder if it's you?


----------



## xackery (Apr 17, 2009)

Nightriser: Hello. Lain sig and computer nerd, eh? What kind of nerd are you? (Gamer, programmer, designer, blogger, net social butterflyer, twitterer, troller, surfer, chatter, etc? )

Gengbanghis Khan: Chances are I'm not that INTJ/ENFJ, Considering the overall population of Las Vegas size statistically the likelihood of you meeting up with someone in real life to in a forum like this without direct reference is pretty unlikely! But I guess possible.


----------



## Gengbanghis Khan (Mar 7, 2009)

Possible indeed...You never worked a door factory, did you?


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Primarily crypto nerd. I also do a bit of programming. I'll be adding more to my repertoire this summer.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

hi and rawr


----------



## xackery (Apr 17, 2009)

@Nightriser: spammimic - hide a message in spam
@Gengbanghis Khan: Can't say I have!


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Stego is fun too, but I'm far less versed in that. Something I shall have to ameliorate.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh, hai! I'm really nerdy as well.


----------



## xackery (Apr 17, 2009)

What kind of nerdy are you, Silhouetree?


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

Rawr and hello to you, too!


----------



## xackery (Apr 17, 2009)

All my friends aren't INTP's. Robatix, want to be my friend? If you're a gamer, we can hang out and talk about gamer stuff because I'm constantly innovating new game ideas and would love to have a thinker tell me why it is a good/bad idea or throw in their own ideas (Assuming your personality is known for that?)

Anyways, nice to meet you. Hope to talk to you later!


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm willing to personally vouch for the fact that he thinks all video games are the devil's creations and plays them religiously.


----------



## xackery (Apr 17, 2009)

Well then Trope, how about yourself? You're yet another of those INTP's I can't seem to find anywhere. Happen to be a gamer? I'm quite unbiased with my friendship, so long as you have the personality trait. Then again, maybe having two INTP's can help me see how consistent the personality is and find trends to help me define such a personality

Granted, I could ask what you think about other matters. I always love hearing what people think. (So long as it's interesting!)


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

I've volunteered him to dance for my amusement a few times recently so I'll refain from that for the time being, but I will say that he and I would make a tag team you'd have trouble keeping pace with. Best of luck trying to rope us both in. :wink:


----------

